# What Cyclocross bike?



## Nezbo (6 Jan 2010)

Hi all

I am looking for a cyclocross bike, what can any one recomend, bearing in mind i only have around £400 at the mo.

I know i am prob not going to get one for that price but what can you recomend with a low budget?

Cheers


----------



## bauldbairn (6 Jan 2010)

Edinburgh Bicycle Cooperative has two rated Cyclo-cross bikes in their Winter Sale, check them out on the net.

Revolution Cross 09 - down from £450 to £350.(gets good reviews)

Revolution Country Explorer 09 - down from £650 to £500(with discs)

Someone posted on here they bought a Country Explorer last week - will edit in details later when I find thread.

EDIT:Search for "Revolution Country Explorer" on this forum - 2nd of Jan 2010 - if interested in more info/reviews, Sorry don't know how to post links. 

Stores in Edinburgh,Aberdeen,Newcastle,Leeds,Manchester and soon Sheffield.

Just two ideas for you - I'm sure others wil have their opinions.


----------



## palinurus (7 Jan 2010)

Post over in Cyclocross too. Paul Milnes build 'cross bikes that come in pretty cheap (depending on groupset) but not £400 or less, also may be worth checking their eBay shop.

For £400 or less you will probably need to look at secondhand- you'll almost certainly get better kit this way if you know what you want and are patient.


----------



## palinurus (7 Jan 2010)

What is it for by the way? will you want to race?


----------

